# [PPOTW] Will you be buying GTA V?



## T-hug (Jul 21, 2013)

So this week's poll asks: Will you be buying GTA V?

Previous Week - Will you buy a Gateway 3DS Flashcard?
 Week 4 - Which system has the best controller? 
 Week 3 - Have you preordered a nextgen console yet? 
 Week 2 - Now MS has backtracked, will you? 
Week 1 - Who will sell the most hardware next gen? 

If you have an idea for a poll you would like to see on the portal just send me a PM with PPOTW in the title and your questions and answers for the poll.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 21, 2013)

hmm i hope buying means 'downloading'


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 21, 2013)

Unless they plan on making it actually fun, i'll probably pass. Saints Row does it better in every aspect. No real point in the GTA series anymore unless you want to date your cousin.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Jul 21, 2013)

I'll get it for sure, since the trailer impressed me. Playing GTA IV is obviously a factor leading to purchasing GTA V.


----------



## Gabbynaruto (Jul 21, 2013)

No, since I'm not interested in GTA anymore (I liked it as a kid, but right now, any GTA is just boredom reborn to me).


----------



## GameWinner (Jul 21, 2013)

Probably on PS3 but not now of course. Maybe if I ever see a used copy at GameStop or something.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 21, 2013)

Gabbynaruto said:


> No, since I'm not interested in GTA anymore (I liked it as a kid, but right now, any GTA is just boredom reborn to me).


 
Pretty much this, the last GTA game I truly enjoyed playing was Vice City. Anything after and I just couldn't get into it like I did 3 and VC.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Jul 21, 2013)

No I'll more than likely wait until a Next Gen GTA comes out, I already have GTA4 on the ps3 so not interested.


----------



## Smuff (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm looking forward to it, even if no-one else is 

Played and loved them all since the beginning - the lowpoint of the series for me was all the gangsta balla crap at the start of San Andreas. If you managed to get past that whole ghetto shite it turned into a great game.


----------



## jonesman99 (Jul 21, 2013)

I will be getting it as I love the story or what was revealed so far. I only wish that it had the chaos and riot mode cheats from SA, as I think it would look incredible in a setting this size.


----------



## calmwaters (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm not getting it, but maybe this will make people consider it. And the other two games if you don't have them already...


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 21, 2013)

I skipped mainline 4 and did the double pack.

Have not done it on the PC since GTA2 when it hit the free downloads.

Never done a saints row for more than a few seconds.

The trailer was good and if they have made the best driving/shooting/fighting hybrid out there then I am interested, the video from the other day made it sound like they had. Certainly the driving looked good and the shooting looked like it worked well, driving wise the bike handling stuff from lost and damned says they know what they are doing as well. Just cause 2 came so close but blew it on close combat and ever so slightly wonky handling.

Of course I was also gagging to play borderlands 2 and have not so much as seen it run yet.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 21, 2013)

Thug said:


> If you have an idea for a poll you would like to see on the portal just send me a PM with PPOTW in the title and your questions and answers for the poll.


Hadn't noticed these polls also showing up on the main page (I just follow the forums, mostly). If I'd known, I'd submitted this one...or this one.

But hey...I'm sure I'll have more inspiration by next week. 


On topic: I'll be too busy working through my backlog to notice. And with GTA IV and saints row (the first one) to go through, I'm busy right now. At this pace, I _might_ have time for it when it hits a steam sale in a year or two.


----------



## koimayeul (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes, my Pc is ready! Enjoying the slang humor and multiple radio stations while poking around in those lively, realistic GTA's.


----------



## KazoWAR (Jul 22, 2013)

im going to get it on ps3 when it comes out, and maybe on PC if it ever comes. im willing to bet there will be ps4/X1 version come out later that will be more like a PC version in terms of graphics


----------



## CompassNorth (Jul 22, 2013)

GTA needs to go back to it's roots and go back to being mindless fun instead of trying to get story of the year awards.


----------



## ßleck (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm getting it for my ps3. I got almost every GTA game so far and this one looks like it could be even better than San Andreas.


----------



## Ethevion (Jul 22, 2013)

GTA 1 
GTA 2 
GTA 3 
Vice City and San Andreas 
 GTA 4 
GTA 5 Ya you get it


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Jul 22, 2013)

Never liked these gangsta games(A bad memory about gansgtas and a big problem about it in my country. And I feel this game will just make it worse). I played Vice City just to drive.


----------



## mkdms14 (Jul 22, 2013)

No for me I enjoyed GTA 4 but I am not into GTA anymore I want something that is strongly story driven and GTA story has never been a strong point for the series.  Yes blowing stuff up is fun but I want something more.


----------



## jonthedit (Jul 22, 2013)

When it's $5 on PC ;3


----------



## Qtis (Jul 23, 2013)

Depending on which version is superior after the ironing (read: patches) has been done. Not getting it this year anyways, probably once it hits the ~20e mark or a "complete collection" is released.


----------



## Enchilada (Jul 23, 2013)

GTA IV is boring, but V looks great!


----------



## Count Duckula (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm quite pleased by the number of people wanting the PC version, lets hope they make it happen.


----------



## Count Duckula (Jul 25, 2013)

Accidental double post, can mods delete?


----------



## Guest0000 (Jul 28, 2013)

What's bad about GTA IV? That's the only GTA I play so I've no idea how its bad compared to others.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 28, 2013)

Guest0000 said:


> What's bad about GTA IV? That's the only GTA I play so I've no idea how its bad compared to others.



By itself GTA 4 and especially the expansion packs are pretty good.

However it differed quite a bit from the GTA 3 franchise (3, Vice city, San Andreas and the various spinoffs) by dropping much of the arcade feel (see vehicle handling), taking the story/theme quite seriously* (most of the previous ones were complete action fluff, especially the original 2d ones give or take London**) and ended up with a few too many mechanics which it shoehorned in there quite hard ( http://0-media-cdn.foolz.us/ffuuka/board/tg/image/1371/52/1371523152640.jpg ). Likewise at the time it seemed that open world was taking off and we got games like Just Cause 2, Prototype/Infamous, Dead Rising and other such games. The term GTA clone was not a new one but previously GTA had been head and shoulders above the competition (see something like True Crime Streets of LA -- Sleeping Dogs was what became of a proposed sequel to it but its forebear was not great*** or something like The Getaway) where now there were things like Saints Row and the games just mentioned which did a lot of things better. Also nobody would ever have confused GTA for being a great driving game, a great shooting game, a great action/movement game and though though GTA4 was perfectly functional it was clearly inferior to a lot of the driving, shooting or running around games out at the same time as it.

When all of that was taken together it led to some people calling it out for being a lesser title than those that came before it. That said the trailers for 5 seem to have addressed several of these issues (gunplay looks like it could be great, driving looks much the same and the movement looked OK).

*some also called out tonal inconsistency -- your main character was supposed to be a near broken war veteran but even after the first few hours your body count from just the missions was rather high, couple that with the almost inevitable people you crushed in cars and it gets odd. Saints Row on the other hand embraced this and was out and out insane.

**OK London was pretty insane as well but any chance I can get to sneer at the GTA London titles I will take.

***that said it is something of a guilty pleasure of mine.


----------

